# 2011 Ghost DH bike(Prototype)



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like this will be the new Ghost DH bike in development,still in it's prototype stage.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looks like a Stab with horst


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

And a freaking huge front chainring + pulley system. It would be nice to have a detail pic of the downtube, looks triangulated. 1.5" HT looks good though


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, pulley system like my Maelstrom. ..Exposed 'bottom bracket'/downtube joint seems bash-able, like my Maelstrom! Possibly the reason for the huge bashguard?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> looks like a Stab with horst


Thinkin the same thing.


----------



## Fantaman (Nov 7, 2009)

According to Ghost the leverage ratio is very low (2,25 :1) in combination with the 10,5'' x 3,5'' shock with 8'' travel.Some more pic's

















https://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/seiten/der-prototyp-des-neuen-ghost-downhillers/


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

it really does look like a better version of s stab, i wonder how it rides at this stage?


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmm, why have the idler pully if your'e still gonna make an asymetrical rear swingarm??

It's certainly Stab-esque, but there are some pretty noticable differences. swingarm, compression ratio, pivot placement.


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

That Ghost is quite the beast if you ask me.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

FloridaFish said:


> Hmm, why have the idler pully if your'e still gonna make an asymetrical rear swingarm??


I'm not quite sure what you mean, but they gave it the pulley because the axle path is so rearward.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

kipdrunner said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean, but they gave it the pulley because the axle path is so rearward.


without the pulley, the chain would be all over that chainstay. with the pulley, why not just make a symmetrical chainstay?

i've always disliked the "dropped" style chainstay to keep it out of the way of the chain..... something about it just bugs me.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> looks like a Stab with horst


+2 but better then stab


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> without the pulley, the chain would be all over that chainstay. with the pulley, why not just make a symmetrical chainstay?
> 
> i've always disliked the "dropped" style chainstay to keep it out of the way of the chain..... something about it just bugs me.


The pulley is not there for the chainstay, it is there for the pivot location. If you look at where the main pivot is on the seat tube and chainstay junction, you will notice that it is very high. High pivot bikes give you rearward wheel travel as it cycles through the suspension. Imagine the chain going straight from the cassette to the front ring and you imagine the chain going below that pivot. That creates pedal kickback and not only makes it really hard to pedal or even keep your feet on the pedals through rough terrain, it effects how well the suspension can do its job. 
By running the chain line in line with that pivot like the pulley allows you to do, you negate that pedal kickback with only the expense of a little added weight and slightly more chain drag. Well worth it on a DH bike for a lot of people.
protecting chainstays and a quieter ride is only a side effect.


----------



## biker94 (Jun 11, 2008)

looks like a trek iv seen


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks flexy.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> without the pulley, the chain would be all over that chainstay. with the pulley, why not just make a symmetrical chainstay?
> 
> i've always disliked the "dropped" style chainstay to keep it out of the way of the chain..... something about it just bugs me.


You're either really confused or not explaining yourself very well here....?

The idler pulley isolates the chain from the effect of the very rearward path of the swingarm.
With the swingarm moving backwards so much in the early stage of its compression, the chain is pulled backwards across the top of the chainset, causing pedal feedback, (As mentioned, not nice). The bumpier the terrain, the worse this is.
By running the chain over the idler pulley, placed at the same or very similar location as the high pivot, the chain length (From first point of contact at cassette to last contact at chainset) barely increases at all, thus eliminating pedal feedback and allowing a much smoother ride, especially through the rough stuff.

I am not sure what you mean by Asymetrical swingarm, or how that has anything to do with the idler pulley, classically an asymetrical swingarm is where one side is dropped to allow for derailleur/chain path, and the other not.

The high swingarm on this is due to the high pivot location, which thusly dictates the use of the idler pulley to eliminate feedback.

Use of the pulley does not dictate any design in the swingarm!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

jesus ****ing christ, I get the idler pulley and why it's used, i just don't care that it's on that bike. there are plenty of other single pivot designs (or faux bar, or linkage driven single pivot, or whatever you want call them) that don't use pulleys, granted most of the pivots aren't that close to the rear axle, but whatever. 

If you look at the chainstay yoke CLOSELY, you will see that the non-drive side is straight back off the pivot, and the drive side is offset to get out of the way of the chain. i like symmetry, therefore, i don't like that chainstay. who fukcen cares


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

FloridaFish said:


> jesus ****ing christ, I get the idler pulley and why it's used, i just don't care that it's on that bike. there are plenty of other single pivot designs (or faux bar, or linkage driven single pivot, or whatever you want call them) that don't use pulleys, granted most of the pivots aren't that close to the rear axle, but whatever.
> 
> If you look at the chainstay yoke CLOSELY, you will see that the non-drive side is straight back off the pivot, and the drive side is offset to get out of the way of the chain. i like symmetry, therefore, i don't like that chainstay. who fukcen cares


You obviously still do not get it and don't seem to care to either. But like your symmetry, fine by me and I am sure everybody else.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

The main pivot location dictated the ideal placement of the pulley, so the chainstay still ended up having to be asymmetrical. yes?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow florida', a polite explanation and you come back with a big bunch of swears. Thanks!

I know what you mean about the asymmetrical yoke, with the dropped drive side, and to be honest theres a million and one ways to make that whole set up easier. Raising the idler up a little about the pivot more, but then it'd be a fair way up and catch on your leg maybe?

We could discuss design amends forever, no one knows the in and outs of the design, but it does seem a little muddled in there. Not a bike i'd want but hey!


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/news/arti...cus-klausmann-erster-test-ghost-prototyp-2010

video of the protoype (german only)


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

florida flash you might just be the dumbest person to ever post on here....
and on this bike the chainstay is dropped slightly to improve pulley location and chain path... annnd for the third time, the pulley is used because the axle path on this bike is very rearward, think canfield jedi.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

skiz said:


> florida flash you might just be the dumbest person to ever post on here....
> and on this bike the chainstay is dropped slightly to improve pulley location and chain path... annnd for the third time, the pulley is used because the axle path on this bike is very rearward, think canfield jedi.


eat a bag of dicks

i still say it sucks


----------

